
IE 6 mobile standards compliance tests - danw
http://www.brucelawson.co.uk/2008/ie-6-mobile-standards-compliance-tests/
======
TheBosch
The really unfortunate part of this is that it's going to probably come with
Windows Mobile 6.5. I'd never use it, but most people use whatever default
browser they're given. After Firefox's success the last few years you'd think
MS would want to put out a competitive browser on the mobile front, especially
considering Opera's share!

------
axod
Why would anyone subject themselves to using this?

~~~
josefresco
Because it comes with the phone, and up until recently there were no other
options.

~~~
danw
Windows Mobile is one of the more 'open' platforms when it comes to third
party apps. On win mobile you can choose to install Fennec (mobile firefox),
skyfire, opera, etc.

Apple on the other hand bans anyone from making a replacement browser

~~~
axod
Once someone makes something better than safari for the iPhone, I'd complain.
But that's a big ask.

